# Operating accessories pricing??



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

I am looking at some operating accessories for the layout such as a crane, coal loader, log loader etc. I see the prices all over the place. I know the ones that were never/barely used with boxes will bring a premium. I am looking for ones that operate, have all of their parts and maybe show some light use, don't have to have the boxes. What's a ball park price for the more plentiful ones?

Thanks Gary


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good question there Gary. I have no idea. I did not have any as a kid so I have no
desire for them now. Like you said, nice ones are expensive. I see a few I would like sitting on layout but I don't care if they work. I am not a good AF fan. For what they cost I would rather use the money for other scenery.


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

*Prices*

I enjoy accessories on my layout. I was in the same boat as you so I watched ebay and compared prices for awhile checking out items that I liked. I found several items that just needed simple repairs at a reasonable price. I don't know how you feel about repairs but I found it most rewarding ( most parts are available ) and in the long run it worked well for me. Just my two cents.

Wildcat


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Coal loaders and cranes generally command decent prices.Sawmill are usually the cheapest of the bunch but generally are not that reliable.My favorite and can be had for a manageable price is the drum loader.Very reliable and a fun accessory.Another fairly cheap accessory is the #719 auto unloader.Basically a flat car with a ramp but came with but six different car loads.Also floodlights and aircraft beacons are reasonable accessory.Flyer made many accessories and plentiful also.Patience is the key and you can end up with a fun add on.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

WildcatRR said:


> I enjoy accessories on my layout. I was in the same boat as you so I watched ebay and compared prices for awhile checking out items that I liked. I found several items that just needed simple repairs at a reasonable price. I don't know how you feel about repairs but I found it most rewarding ( most parts are available ) and in the long run it worked well for me. Just my two cents.
> 
> Wildcat


I do enjoy making the repairs and tinkering. I find part of the fun is bringing items back from the dead. 

Gary


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

flyguy55 said:


> Coal loaders and cranes generally command decent prices.Sawmill are usually the cheapest of the bunch but generally are not that reliable.My favorite and can be had for a manageable price is the drum loader.Very reliable and a fun accessory.Another fairly cheap accessory is the #719 auto unloader.Basically a flat car with a ramp but came with but six different car loads.Also floodlights and aircraft beacons are reasonable accessory.Flyer made many accessories and plentiful also.Patience is the key and you can end up with a fun add on.


Thanks for the info on the info on the particular accessories. That will be a help in the hunt.

Gary


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

@yd328 - PM me if you're interested in a operating stockyard that needs a little work.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

My layout is geared for the grandkids. The best accessories (in my opinion) are the barrel loader - love it- and the log loader. They love the cows. Dump cars are usually not too costly, especially without loads. I have found restored ones in the toy car category, usually cheaper than ones with loads. The coal loaders are neat but very messy. I built a plastic frame to ensure the coal does not spill going up the chute. Operating boxcars work very well if you hand load them. And Sam the semaphore man are good when running two trains, but haven't seen many for sale lately. The 758A is better as it has two condensers and you do not have to hold the button down. I have a 758 that I am thinking of using but I am going to install an on/off switch to not have to hold the button down. My two cents. Good luck I also have an extra cow pen that works and cows that need feet.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I agree about the oil drum loader and the log loader for ease of operation. The prices are no different with accessories then they are with the trains. Complete units that work and are in nice condition will always get higher prices than ones that need parts or some form of repair. There are deals to be had, you just have to be in the right place at the right time. The operating cars are nice and can be found for less money than the accessories. The log dump car is good to have if you have a log loader, load the car and then at some point, dump the logs back on the loader. Some others are the rocket launcher and the mail pick up cars. One overlooked accessory is the 761 semaphore. With a couple of track trips they're not difficult to set up. Another use is to hook up to a turn out that might be hard to see the lamp and it will show the turn out position. The talking stations are also simple to use and dependable. Gilbert had quite a few accessories to choose from.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

From what I have been seeing it seems the project stuff is in the $50-$75, the middle of the road in decent operating condition $100-$150 and the mint boxed items around $225 and up.
All the info posted is a big help. I'm still trying to figure out what I will add. I did pick up a Talking Station, I'll post that later this week. I hope to go to a local train show this weekend and see whats there.

Gary


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

yd328 said:


> From what I have been seeing it seems the project stuff is in the $50-$75, the middle of the road in decent operating condition $100-$150 and the mint boxed items around $225 and up.
> All the info posted is a big help. I'm still trying to figure out what I will add. I did pick up a Talking Station, I'll post that later this week. I hope to go to a local train show this weekend and see whats there.
> 
> Gary


I think your prices stated are pretty spot on. You can find real nice stuff with minor blemishes in the $100-$150 range and most of the time work as advertised. Just my opinion but the mint stuff is better left off the layout unless that's what you desire. Your paying a premium for the box and inserts as well as anything else associated with the accessory. There are also remakes of the log loader, coal loader, oil drum loader, as well as the saw mill which sometimes can be had for less than originals but they don't perform like the real deal. IMHO.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Like the other posts here, one of my favorites is the oil drum loader. I also like the talking station, the stockyard, log loader and the log unloader car. One thing you may look into is the cow on track. Even though the cow is way out of scale, its a fun add on. The operating water tank is failry inexpensive too. I think that the original accessories operate much better than the later repros.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

cramden said:


> I think your prices stated are pretty spot on. You can find real nice stuff with minor blemishes in the $100-$150 range and most of the time work as advertised. Just my opinion but the mint stuff is better left off the layout unless that's what you desire. Your paying a premium for the box and inserts as well as anything else associated with the accessory. There are also remakes of the log loader, coal loader, oil drum loader, as well as the saw mill which sometimes can be had for less than originals but they don't perform like the real deal. IMHO.


I am interested in the original AF accessories in the mid range. I don't need the boxes, I would like to set it all up as part of the layout.
All of the feedback has been a great help.

Gary


----------

